# looking at building a jigging rod!



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

What size blank do yall think would be the best out of these for mostly snapper and occasionally tuna and aj's if I'm lucky. I'm thinking a about a saltist 35 or 40 with 65 or 80lb to put on it.

The two in orange are what I'm thinking but I'm not sure and yea I know there are way better blanks available but for what I'm doing I think one of these will be more than adequate. I think the jigs I use are mostly 200G.

ModelColorLengthPcsLine Wt.Lure Wt.Butt(in)Tip Top SizeActionPowerBlank Wt.ApplicationMSRP
RCKJB410-250TC4'10"130-50lbs6-10oz0.6409.0ModMH3.35ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$39.38

RCKJB410-400TC4'10"140-70lbs9-14oz0.56010.5ModH5.16ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$48.78

RCKJB503-300TC5'3"140-60lbs8-14oz0.5209.0ModH4.75ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$53.00

RCKJB508-500TC5'8"150-100lbs14-24oz0.56610ModXH5.24ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$65.78

RCKJB508-600TC5'8"180-130lbs14-30oz0.69011.5ModXH8.42ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$64.90

RCKJB600-112TC6'0"115-30lbs2-5oz0.5308.0ModML4.25ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$45.53

RCKJB600-150TC6'0"120-40lbs3-6oz0.5267.5ModML4.58ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$45.08

RCKJB600-165TC6'0"120-45lbs4-7oz0.5338.5ModM4.93ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$62.70

RCKJB600-210TC6'0"125-45lbs5-8oz0.5508.5ModM5.05ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$56.65

RCKJB600-325TC6'0"130-60lbs8-15oz0.55510ModH7.00ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$66.85

RCKJB606-250TC6'6"130-50lbs6-10oz0.5749.0ModMH6.38ozSaltwater knife jigging blank$68.65


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I believe those are the knife jigging version blanks from Batson Enterprises , very nice blanks for the $ light & very strong if you're just planing to use 200g jigs ill suggest you to choose either the 250 or 300.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Out of the Bataon Knife blanks, I go with the one in the middle of the two you hilighted. They are very soft/moderate action rods. The 325g would be my call simply because of the 6' length and the 325g rating would be nicer if you got into larger fish like tuna.










This is one of my customers who used a 300g 5'3" model for this YFT, but it was brutal. The rod was not ideal for a fish of that size.

Anyway, they're not terrible blanks. Very parabolic, but seem to be strong and held up well under some pretty good stress in this situation.


----------

